# Cutting a Square Hole is so much easier.



## helluvawreck

Brian, I'd love to have one but have a list right now so I'll have to wait a while longer, but congratulations on your new toy.


----------



## daugher12

Brian, I like deke have the Steel City unit. They do look exactly alike. I really like mine. I got mine used for a fairly good deal. You'll like it.


----------



## Viking

Brian;

Great review, thanks for sharing.

I also did the research and both come from the same factory in China and are identical. I bought the Wood River and saved the $50. Downloaded the manual from Steel City and the assembly took about 25-30 minutes. Like you, all my parts were square, flat, etc. The only issue I had was that mine was missing the rubber covers on the rollers on the base that hold the work piece against the fence. Went back to my local Wood Craft and the manager (Rick), without hesitation, gave me the rubber covers from the display model.

Deke;

It is worth noting that the Steel City has a 5 year warranty while the Wood River is 1 year.

This is a great tool and I am glad I bought the dedicated machine over one that you install on your drill press.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I have the Delta, which I have not been happy with. It works pretty well when it is not broken. The handle assembly and hub broke twice. Also - no rollers to keep the wood tight to the fence. This lets the wood rock, and makes the bit bind. It is very hard to remove the 1/2" bit from 3" leg stock, even if you make several passes to keep the bit clear. 
One good thing the Delta does have is a rack and pinion fence. Does the fence adjust nicely, or does it move out of square on the Woodriver / Steel City?
Second question - what is the maximum board width you can mortise? The Delta will only handle a 4" wide board, unless you bolt on a riser block (a real pain). I would like a mortiser that handles 5-1/2 or 6".


----------



## WillTheEngineer

Brian, John, & Viking,
Any updates on pros/cons…likes/dislikes of the steel city/woodriver mortiser? I'm thinking about getting one this weekend…
Do you think it's better than the Jet?

For the price, I think it's a best buy..

How do you like the lever arm, does it adjust? Are the bits that come with it good enough?

Thank you


----------



## Viking

Brian;

I am still very pleased with my Wood River machine and no regrets on my purchase. I have learned that if I touch up the bottom of the chisel, with sharpening stone, before I cut a few mortices the sides of the mortices need much less cleanup.

Good luck with whatever model you choose.


----------



## Brian024

To respond to you guys, so far this has been a pretty good buy. Haven't had much adjusting to do and the chisels stay pretty sharp, I do touch them up if I have cut a lot or mortises are used a harder wood. The lever arm is pretty nice gives plenty of leverage.


----------



## Abs

I have just bought this one at Woodcraft in Clearwater Florida, it went on sale like 3 days later and I happened to be in there and noticed that fact, the manager Chuck had no problem refunding me the difference.

I found that the chisel bits where not as quality as the replacements, burrs and the 3/16 did not even fit in the chisel. the fence was out of square and I had to shim it. I fixed those issues , but the drill bit keeps falling out and the chuck must loosen up after a pass through the stock. Does anyone have the same problem ? If so any ideas how to fix it, i have strong hands and the chuck is tight. I am about to just not use it and go buy a Lie Neilson mortis chisel, I am building my first work bench. The cuts I have been able to make on practice pieces are nice. Having to re-set up the bits after each cut is going to suck. I have at least 54 passes to make. grrr.


----------



## Viking

Scott;

Never had these issues. Mine still makes excellent mortices.

Good luck.


----------



## Abs

I just tried it again and really "CRANKED " down on the chuck key , /sigh the drill bit still lossened and fell out , also even if I just run the machine and do not cut it lossens up, defective chuck?? this is horrible..


----------



## Viking

Take it back to WC and get another one. WC stands behind their products.


----------



## Abs

perhaps I will, I used a smaller bit and it stayed in place. This workbench with it's thick and hard maple stock is testing my machines lol, not to mention my patience, but I need a workbench to make my 5 y/o son his treasure chest..worth it..

Thanks Viking.. !


----------



## Abs

This thing with the bit falling out on the 1/2 bits is really frustrating me.. WTF.. I have 2 1/2 bits and both fall out , I have no clue.. I am so sick of paying good hard earned money for shoddy equipment.. I get urine thrown at me and bit and cussed to earn my money ..not to mention save lives .. and these workers cant seem to make a semi quality piece, I DONT WANT TO HAVE to take the ******************** back, I should not have to.. !..

/rant off..


----------

